# ارجو المساعدة في cnc



## ahmad_gsm (4 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركتة 
أرجو من اخوتي المهندسين انا يقدموا لي المساعدة في شرح عن ال cnc بشكل عام .
علما بانني طالب اتصالات اي لا يوجد عندي خلفية كافية عن ال cnc ولكنني احتاج لهذا الشرح حتى استطيع وضعة في بحث التخرج .
وشكرا ................


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (4 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى الحبيب امامك شرح قد طرحه فى القسم لبعض مفاهيم الcnc لو انت عايزاطرح شيئ باللغه الانجليزيه اطرحها وانتظر الدورة فيها مفهوم شروحات 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ahmad_gsm (4 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على اهتمامك وبارك الله فيك.......


----------



## ابراهيم المهدى (13 مايو 2006)

*Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*



ahmad_gsm قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركتة
> أرجو من اخوتي المهندسين انا يقدموا لي المساعدة في شرح عن ال cnc بشكل عام .
> علما بانني طالب اتصالات اي لا يوجد عندي خلفية كافية عن ال cnc ولكنني احتاج لهذا الشرح حتى استطيع وضعة في بحث التخرج .
> وشكرا ................


اابراهيم المهدى شغل خراطة معادن فى شركة كواليفال بالمدنية العاشر


----------



## ابراهيم المهدى (13 مايو 2006)

*من مصر مدنية العاشرمن رمضان*

التعلم على ماكانية خراطه (cnc)واشرحه بل التفصال


----------



## ابراهيم المهدى (13 مايو 2006)

*Pop_2000102000************



ابراهيم المهدى قال:


> التعلم على ماكانية خراطه (cnc)واشرحه بل التفصال


مع جذير الشكر.......................


----------

